# Old man PJ



## skylsters (Nov 11, 2016)

I can’t handle him, the little foot to the side, his tail sticking out. He looks like an old man (he’s 3 years old) that passed out after completely no joke from work. Gah, I love him.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Cute, he seems to have a lot of quills missing what wrong with him ??


----------



## skylsters (Nov 11, 2016)

He has a thyroid issue that causes him to lose a lot of quills.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aw, can't be very nice losing all the quills Poor little boy. Hope hes fine other than that!


----------



## skylsters (Nov 11, 2016)

He is healthier than ever right now! Earlier this year he went almost completely bald (think smooth potato). He’s been through a lot and let’s just say we got to know the vet pretty well.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Aw, glad he has a lot of quills back, and that hes all okay. Seems like such a sweet little one


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

He's so cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Be well little man! You are absolutely precious!!


----------

